# Omnisphere - are there similar expansions to Airwave ?



## ManicMiner (Sep 25, 2020)

I like the quality of Airwaves stuff, but his style of music is not quite what I'm into.
I'm into more regular EDM, Funky House, Disco House.

So what really appeals to me in the Airwaves expansion are drum sequences, arps, rhythmic stuff.
I recognise the production quality in his presets and sounds.

My question is, are there other Omnisphere expansions that have the same level of production quality (and percussion/arps), but might deal with more mainstream EDM and the stuff I'm into?

(I don't have Omnisphere yet - I know the factory library is vast, but I don't suppose there's anything like what Airwave does in the factory library)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 26, 2020)

I don't use Omnisphere in that way (I use other synths/soft synths for aggression), but maybe Plughugger sounds? At least as one candidate.


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 7, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I don't use Omnisphere in that way (I use other synths/soft synths for aggression), but maybe Plughugger sounds? At least as one candidate.


Thanks, I checked that out and I may get the _Supersaw _and _Ultra One_ sound bank from Plughugger.
I'm not quite looking for aggression, the House style sounds I'm after are slightly softer, here:


----------



## AmbientMile (Nov 8, 2020)

Omnisphere has a whole factory section dedicated to EDM. But in addition, I'll echo Vito and suggest Plughugger. They really have a lot of stuff aimed at these styles. Also, the older but still good Audiority libs for Omnisphere are quite good. They offer Dancesphere, Trapsphere and Modern EDM libraries.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 8, 2020)

Plughugger always worth checking .... imho. 

Suggest looking closely at PluginGuru - UNIFY + CloudCity. Demo available for UNIFY, and his YT videos offer good info on CloudCity. Really cool content at modest cost. John Lehmkuhl has done great work with Laurent Veronnez and some is intergrated in these products.









Unify (Standard Edition) - PluginGuru.com


Unify 1.9.1 is here with Apple Silicon support and a new MIDI Effect called CC RIDER that changes EVERYTHING!!!




www.pluginguru.com


----------

